# Kuno 9mths old - Bite work compilation



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Our youngest addition in action. 9 months old here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QP3CgIEu7vU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

SWEET! Love your videos...and your dogs!


----------



## Paul R. Konschak (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Awesome Video


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

i love watching your dogs, whats the pedigree of the mothers side?


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Beautiful. Great video and great dog


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

nice dog and nice work !

i really like watching a clip when it is clear what the handler and helper are doing and working together as a training team


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Strong looking boy, very impressive.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice! Big, fast and hard hitting. Gotta love it!


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Great youngster looking forward !


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Martine Loots said:


> Our youngest addition in action. 9 months old here.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QP3CgIEu7vU&feature=youtu.be


Nice video

Get a go pro black. 120FPS at 720p. Those slow-mo shots will come out much clearer. Dunno what software you use but Final Cut Pro can also make great slow mo with a regular 30fps camera. 

Second, noticed the avatar and opening drawings. Do you sketch?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice young prospect. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

this was excellent to watch! he's like an arrow from a crossbow!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Catherine Gervin said:


> this was excellent to watch! he's like an arrow from a crossbow!


that would be a "bolt" but I agree


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> that would be a "bolt" but I agree


lol


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> i love watching your dogs, whats the pedigree of the mothers side?


The mother is an A'Tim granddaughter. Kuno is line bred on A'Tim


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Hunter Allred said:


> Nice video
> 
> Get a go pro black. 120FPS at 720p. Those slow-mo shots will come out much clearer. Dunno what software you use but Final Cut Pro can also make great slow mo with a regular 30fps camera.
> 
> Second, noticed the avatar and opening drawings. Do you sketch?


Thanks for the advice. I'll check out Final cut pro. 
I'm using Pinnacle Studio HD. The video was taken under bad circumstances and it was dark already. 

My logo and avatar are created by Katja Turnsek www.pet-art.net


----------

